# Blitz für EOS 500



## buko (22. August 2003)

Hallo!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Blitz für meine EOS 500. Natürlich soll er auch nicht den finanziellen Rahmen springen.

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?

Gruß
buko


----------



## Vitalis (24. August 2003)

Naja wie soll man Dir helfen ohne zu wissen was Du damit anstellen möchtest? Schau Dich mal bei Metz  um, die bauen denke ich sehr gut Blitzgeräte.

Ich selber kann den Metz  32 Z-2 empfehlen. Allerdings benutze ich ihn an einer Digitalkamera und vielleicht fehlt ihm die eine oder andere Automatik, die bei analogen Kameras hilfreich wäre, weil man das Foto ja nicht direkt kontrollieren kann. Genaueres weiß ich jetzt aber auch nicht..


----------



## buko (5. November 2003)

*Was bedeuten die Leitzahlen?*

Bin immer noch auf der Suche nach einem geeigneten Blitz. Kann mir jemand sagen was die Leitzahlen bedeuten und ab wann ist es mindere Qualität und was ist eine gute Leitzahl?


----------



## Vitalis (5. November 2003)

Hier eine Info zur Leitzahl:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/4_1.htm

Und der vollständige Link zum Lehrgang:
http://www.striewisch-fotodesign.de/lehrgang/lehrg.htm


----------

